#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Suphan Buri - Pu Toei National Park

## dirtydog

*Pu Toei National Park* 

*Suphanburi*
*Ang Thong*

*General Information*

Pu Teoi National Park, in Ongpra Forest, Purakam Forest and Khaohuayplue Forest, Nogpra Sub-district, Huaikamin Sub-district, Nikomgraseaw Sub-district, Wangyao Sub-district, and Danchang District, consists of complicated and erected mountain range. Its highest peak is “Tewada Mountain Peak” with 1,123 meters above sea level. The area is the source of rivers and has naturally Pinus merkusii Jungh Forest which is beautiful and suitable for recreation. It is 317.47 squares kilometers (about 198,422 Rais) and has been declared a national park since September 30, 1987.




*Geography*

Pu Teoi National Park consists of complicated and erected mountain range. The forest in this area is the source of streams such as Leklai Stream, Ongkode Stream, Ongpra Stream, Taduia Stream, and Khamin Stream. And the water in all the strerams flows to Kraseao Dam in Danchang District, Suphanburi Province.

*Climate*

The weather in this area is quite hot in early year and has heavy continuous rain all year round; especially in August to October, there is more amount of water in the waterfall.

*Flora and Fauna*

The forest in this area is the productive forest which consists of natural pine forest, tropical rain forest, mixed forest and deciduous forest mixed with semi-evergreen forest. The valuable plants in this area are Dipterocarpacear, eng, ironwood, rosewood, Burmese ebony, Maakha Mong, Pinus merkusii Jungh and many kinds of bamboo. There are a great number of animals, because the water and food supply in this area is productive, such as tiger, barking deer, gibbon, bear, loris, porcupine, wild boar, monkey, civet, and snakes such as king cobra and cobra.

----------

